# Where is Xcode?



## jsn (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi,

I installed Xcode from my tiger DVD, and when I finised the installation and wanted to run it, I do not find any xcode with the finder. Where is the xcode located?

jsn


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2006)

XCode is in the Folder named "Developer".  It is a series of applications and one in the Applications folder (of "Developer") is the Xcode.app.


----------



## barhar (Jun 9, 2006)

'Xcode' is a (integrated development environment, ide) application within a set of 'tools' identified as 'Xcode tools'. 'Xcode' (the ide application) and its related 'tools' (or their respective folders) reside in the '/Developer/Applications/' folder.

You can manually drag 'Xcode', 'Interface Builder', etc. from the '/Developer/Applications/' (or related sub folders) folder onto the 'Dock' for quick access, to the specific application.


----------

